# رسالة الى السلفى نصر ... نعم عمرو بن العاص كان سفاح وحرامى



## apostle.paul (24 أغسطس 2012)

*علشان التنسيق بايظ خالص لانى كتبته بسرعة هتلاقى الفايل فى المرفقات 

وانصح بقراة هذين الموضوعين
**الفتح العربي الإسلامي لمصر*

 هل رحب  الأقــباط بالفتح  العربى؟​  الأب بيجول باسيلي

http://www.answersaboutfaith.com/arabic/islameyat/hal_ra7ab/hal_ra7ab2.htm

​


----------



## سرجيوُس (25 أغسطس 2012)

كتاب رائع جدا قرئته


----------



## The Antiochian (25 أغسطس 2012)

*للرفع ،، صباح الخير للجميع مسلمين ومسيحيين*


----------



## The Antiochian (25 أغسطس 2012)

*أضيف هذه المشاركة رداً على تطاول نصر على الروم البيزنطيين ، وادعائه كره الأقباط لهم :
روابط ستعلم الأخ المسلم معنى الجزية وحقيقتها من موسوعة تاريخ الأقباط (استناداً لمراجع إسلامية معتمدة) .*
*سأضع هنا 3 روابط وإلى اليسار في موسوعة تاريخ الأقباط توجد الروابط الأخرى المتعلقة بالموضوع .*

*هذا رابط تفصيلي عن الجزية وكل ما يتعلق بها من فظاعات ونهب :*
*http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_645.htm*

*ومما جاء فيه :*


> الواضح لنا وللقارئ العادى وللقارئ الدارس أن العدل فى سلب مسيحى الشرق عامة والأقباط خاصة أموالهم تحت أسم الجزية لم يتم فى أى عصر ومصر تحت الإحتلال العربى الأسلامى إلا فى السنين الأولى للغزو العربى حيث أن العرب المسلمين لم يكونوا يعرفون شيئاً عن الإدارة لهذا تركوا الوضع الإدارى للبلاد المحتلة كما هو عليه   أثناء حكم عمرو بن العاص وكان الذهب المسلوب أكثر مما تراه عينى العربى   ورنينه أعلى مما سمعه أذنه ولكن بمرور الزمن ضاق الأمر وأحتاجت الجيوش إلى   أموال فعصروا الشعوب المحتلة حتى لا يتمرد عليهم الجيوش ويحتلوا بلاداً   أخرى حتى تمتلئ خزائنهم بالأموال



 
*يعني العدل لم يكن إلا في السنوات الأولى حيث كانت الإدارة على نظام البيزنطيين (الذين وصف العرب حكامهم بالعدل) .*
*حتى يتعلم نصر وغيره التطاول على البيزنطيين .*

*رابط يثبت فظاعة المسلمين في تحصيل الجزية ووحشيتهم ومقاومة الأقباط للموضوع سلمياً :*
http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_646.htm

*ومما جاء فيه :*


> *هاجر كثير من الأقباط فى هجرة جماعية إلى المناطق البيزنطيه المسيحيه هربا من بطش المسلمين بسبب الجزيه عندما ساء المحصول الزراعى نتيجه قله مياه النيل عند فيضانه فخلت محافظات ومديريات ومناطق بأكملها من الأقباط *


*حتى يتعلم نصر وغيره التطاول على البيزنطيين .*

*رابط بعنوان المسلمين ينهبون الأقباط :*
http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_647.htm

*ومما جاء فيه :*


> *رغم أن عمرو بن العاص قد وقع على معاهده مع البيزنطيين على تأمين أهل البلاد على ممتلكاتهم وأرواحهم   إلا أنه لم يتورع فى أن يزج بهم فى السجون حتى يعطوه مدخراتهم ثم يقتلهم   راجع حادثه النبطى من الصعيد وإسمه بطرس ( علق رأسه عند باب مسجد عمرو بن   العاص) وذكر إبن رقيه أن القبط أخرجوا كنوزهم (مدخراتهم ) شفقا أن يبقى  على  أحد منهم فيقتل كما قتل بطرس )*


*وهذا يعني أن البيزنطيين هم من كانوا خائفين على حقوق الأقباط ، والمسلمين هم من سلبوها .*

*حتى يتعلم نصر وغيره التطاول على البيزنطيين .

من كتاب فتوح البلدان للمؤرخ المسلم البلاذري في زمن قريب لزمن الفتوحات ، **فتح الاسكندرية صفحة 309 وفقاً للنسخة التي لدي ، وسآتي بالصورة في الأسفل .*

*لن تصدقوا ما وجدته لكثرة ما حاول المسلمون في العصر الحديث تشويه التاريخ البيزنط**ي .*

*وقف الروم والأقباط صفاً واحداً دفاعاً عن الاسكندرية من الفتح الإسلامي .*
*وقد طلب المقوقس الصلح من عمرو لكنه رفض .*
*



وقام أستاذي مولكا بتفريغ النص ، ص 217 حسب نسخته :
**
فتح الإسكندرية
قالوا: لما افتتح عمرو بن العاصي مصر أقام   بها ثُمَّ كتب إِلَى عُمَر بْن الخطاب يستأمره في الزحف إِلَى  الإسكندرية،  فكتب إليه يأمره بذلك فسار إليها في سنة إحدى وعشرين واستخلف  عَلَى مصر  خارجة بْن حذافة بْن غانم بْن عَامِر بْن عَبْد اللَّهِ بْن  عُبَيْد بْن  عويج بْن عدي بْن كعب بْن لؤي بْن غالب، وكان من دون  الإسكندرية منَ الروم والقبط قَدْ تجمعوا له، وقالوا: نغزوه بالفسطاط قبل أن يبلغنا ويروم الإسكندرية فلقيهم بالكريون فهزمهم وقتل منهم مقتلة عظيمة، وكان فيهم من أهل سخا وبلهبت والخيس وسلطيس وغيرهم قوم رفدوهم وأعانوهم، ثُمَّ سار عَمْرو حَتَّى انتهى إِلَى الإسكندرية فوجد أهلها معدين لقتاله إلا أن القبط في ذلك يحبون الموادعة، فأرسل إليه المقوقس يسأله الصلح والمهادنة إِلَى مدة فأبى عَمْرو ذلك،   فأمر المقوقس النساء أن يقمن عَلَى سور المدينة مقبلات بوجوههن إِلَى   داخله، وأقام الرجال في السلاح مقبلين بوجوههم إِلَى المسلمين ليرهبهم   بذلك، فأرسل إليه عَمْرو إنا قَدْ رأينا ما صنعت وما بالكثرة غلبنا من   غلبنا فقد لقينا هرقل ملككم فكان من أمره ما كان، فقال المقوقس لأصحابه:   قَدْ صدق هؤلاء القوم أخرجوا ملكنا من دار مملكته حَتَّى أدخلوه   القسطنطينية فنحن أولى بالإذعان، فأغلظوا له القول وأبوا إلا المحاربة،   فقاتلهم المسلمون قتالا شديدا وحصروهم ثلاثة أشهر، ثم أن عمرا فتحها بالسيف وغنم ما فيها   واستبقى أهلها ولم يقتل ولم يسب وجعلهم ذمة كأهل اليونة، فكتب إِلَى  عُمَر  بالفتح مع معاوية بْن خديج الكندي ثُمَّ السكوني وبعث إليه معه  بالخمس.

والسؤال: كيف لأشخاص طلبوا التخلص من "البيزنطيين"   -جدلاً- أن يجتمعوا معهم ويحاربون من طلبوه لتخليصهم من "البيزنطيين"؟ وكيف   يطلب منه المقوقس السلام ويرفض إذا كان جاء لأجل إنهاء الاضطهاد المزعوم  ؟!!!*

*ومما كان قد جمعه أستاذي باول من مراجع ، أولاً صورة من كتاب أبونا منسى :




*


> *
> فى كتاب تاريخ العالم القديم ليوحنا النقيوسى صفحة 217
> " واستولى المسلمين ايضا على نيقيوس ولما دخلوها لم يجدوا فيها جنديا واحدا لمقاومتهم وكانوا   يذبحون كل من يقابلوهم فى الشوارع او فى الكنائس رجالا ونساءا واطفال  بدون  رحمة ثم ذهبوا لاماكن اخرى حولها وخربوها وقتلوا من كان بها "
> 
> ...


----------



## My Rock (26 أغسطس 2012)

تم حذف الردود الاخيرة
رجاء محبة الحفاظ على تخصص القسم بالمسيحيات


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 أغسطس 2012)

قراءات فى كتاب الفتح العربى مصر لزكى شنودة قرروا بعد كيفما شئتم هل كان الفتح العربى يمثل فرحا وسرورا وعتقا لأقباط مصر أم وبالا واستعمارا وسلبا 

*بعد انتهاء الحرب العربية واحتلال العرب لمصر إحتلالاً كاملاً وقعت كلها بكل مواقعها ومدنها وقراها وأراضيها وزرعها وضرعها فريسة للمغيرين فاقتسموها بينهم ونهبوا كل ما في بيوتها وكنائسها وأديرتها وقصورها وكل ما فيها من بيوت فاخرة وفقيرة على السواء ، وكل من فيها من أهاليها وكل ما فيها من حيوانات وطيور ، بل لقد طردوا المقيمين في كل مساكنها واحتلوها ، ولا سيما بعد أن أقبلت القبائل العربية من بلادها أفواجاً بعد أفواج ، واعتبروا أنفسهم المالكين للبلاد وكل ما في البلاد . وأما الأقباط أصحاب تلك البلاد فقد اعتبرهم العرب الغزاة خدماً وعبيداً ورقيقاً يستخدمونهم في زراعة الأرض لصالح الغزاة والاستيلاء على غلتها وثمرتها ، وفي إدارة المصانع ليستولوا على كل مصنوعاتها ومنتجاتها .*



*جاء بعض الأقباط من زملائهم يستأذنون عمرو في الرجوع إلى قراهم وأهليهم ، فسألهم عمرو قائلاً " كيف رأيتم أمرنا ؟ " وبحكمة المغلوبين على أمرهم قالوا " لم نر إلا حسناً " فقال لهم " إذن لا حاجة لنا الآن بكم ، فأعطونا عشرين ألف دينار ( المواعظ والاعتبار للمقريزي ) ومن ثم أضيف عبء هندمة الجندي العربي إلى عبء تأمين طعامه الذي يقضي به قانون ضيافة الجندي مع فرسه مدة ثلاثة أيام في أي مكان ينزل به وتوفير كل ما يحتاج إليه من مأكل ومشرب وإقامة .*



*ولم يكن الخليفة عمر بن الخطاب يطالب عمرو بن العاص بتقليل حجم الضرائب التي فرضها هذا الأخير على الأقباط ، وكان يضاعفها بين كل فترة وأخرى ، بل كان يطالبه بزيادة الخراج ، والحرص على تحصيل الجزية ، وجمع كل ما يستطيع من خيرات مصر ، فكانت له كلمة شهيرة يقول فيها " أخرب الله مصر في عمران المدينة " أي " المدينة المنورة " * 
*وقد سبق أن ذكرنا كيف أن عمرو بن العاص قائد الحملة العربية على مصر جمع ثروة طائلة تتجاوز ملايين الدنانير من استغلاله لما وجده في مصر من أموال وخيرات ، كما أكد ذلك ابن ظهيرة في كتابه " الفضائل الباهرة في محاسن مصر والقاهرة ". كما نقرأ في كتاب    " سير أعلام النبلاء " أن عمرو بن العاص إمتلك بستاناً بالطائف يسمى " تعريش الوهط " يبلغ ثمنه مليون درهم . كما أنه ترك ميراثاً لابنه عبد الله يساوي قناطير مقنطرة من الذهب المصري . كما نقرأ في كتاب " المُغَرّب في حلي المغرب " أن عبد الله امتلك عن ابيه قرية عسقلان بكل ما فيها وما عليها .*
*وقد سبق أن رأينا أنه لم يكن أهل عمرو بن العاص وحدهم هم الذين ظهرت عليهم علامات الثراء الفاحش بعد غزو مصر ، وإنما شاركهم في هذا الثراء الزبير بن العوام ، الذي أصبح يملك ضيعة في الفسطاط وضيعة في الإسكندرية وداراً بالكوفة وداراً بالبصرة ، وإحدى عشر داراً بالمدينة ، وأراضي غابات كان يبلغ ثمنها في ذلك الحين مائه وسبعين الف دينار ، ومن كثرة اتساع ثروته أنه حينما مات وقسمت ثروته على زوجاته الأربع أخذت كل واحدة منهن مليون ومائة ألف دينار . وطبقاً لرواية ابن مسعد أن ثروة الزبير كانت تقدر بما يساوي خمسة وثلاثين مليوناً ومائتا ألف دينار (ابن سعد الاندلسي في كتابه " المُغَرّب فى حلي المغرب " )*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 أغسطس 2012)

*وقد حدث أن عمرو بن العاص بعد استيلائه على الإسكندرية أشعل النار في مكتبتها العظمى الشهيرة التي كانت قد أنشئت في عهد البطالمة والتي تعتبر من أعظم المكتبات في التاريخ كله . وقد بدأ بطليموس الأول في أواخر عهده إنشاء هذه المكتبة . ثم استكملها بطليموس الثاني في الفترة الواقعة بين عامي 288و280 قبل الميلاد ، وكانت تضم أكبر عدد من المجلدات والبرديات فقد بلغ ما فيها أكثر من سبعمائة ألف كتاب وبردية . وكانت تحوي النسخ الأصلية من المؤلفات التي كانت موجودة في ذلك العصر ، فضلاً عن الترجمات اليونانية للمؤلفات التي كانت مكتوبة بغير هذه اللغة لأشهر العلماء والفلاسفة والمفكرين والشعراء والأدباء . أضافت إليها كليوباترا مائتي ألف مجلد أهداها إليها القائد الروماني ماركوس أنطونيوس بعد أن نهبها من مكتبة برجاموس أثناء حروبه في آسيا الصغرى . وقد ظلت مكتبة الإسكندرية كعبة الباحثين من كل أنحاء العالم طوال العصرين اليوناني والروماني في مصر . وكان أمناء هذه المكتبة سلسلة من العلماء الذين برز كل منهم في ميدانه كأروع ما يكون العلماء ، فضلاً عن أنهم كانوا مربين من الطراز الأول ، وقد كان من واجباتهم تعليم أبناء الملوك والمثقفين من عظماء الشعب ، وكان من أولئك الأمناء العالم الجغرافي أراتوسطين وأرسطوفانيس الذي نشر أعمال الشعراء اليونان الذين تبعوا أفلاطون ، كما كان منهم ارسطارخوس الذي قام ينشر كل الأشعار اليونانية التي كان معروفة في الأدب اليوناني من ايام هيرودوت إلى أيام بندار .*
*وقد أكد المؤرخون العرب أن عمرو بن العاص بعد أن استولى على الإسكندرية أشعل النار في هذه المكتبة .*
*1-     فقد كتب ابن القفطي في كتابه ( أخبار العلماء بأخيار العلماء ) إن رجلاً يسمى يحيى النحوي كان يعيش في زمن الفتح العربي لمصر ، وقد دخل على عمرو بن العاص وطلب منه أن يعطيه كتب الحكمة الموجودة في الخزائن الملكية ، ويعني بذلك مكتبة الإسكندرية ، فقال له عمرو " لا يمكنني أن آمر فيها بأمر إلاّ بعد استئذان أمير المؤمنين عمر بن الخطاب " ثم كتب عمرو في ذلك إلى الخليفة فجاء إليه الرد منه يقول فيه " أما الكتب التي ذكرتها فإنْ كان فيها ما يوافق الله ، ففى كتاب الله عنها غِنَى ، وإن كان فيها ما يخالف كتاب الله ، فلا حاجة إليها فتقدم بإعدامها " فشرع عمرو بن العاص في توزيع هذه الكتب على حمامات الإسكندرية وإحراقها في مواقدها . وقد قيل إنها استنفذت ستة أشهر حتى تم إحراقها كلها نظراً لكثرتها العظيمة .*
*2-     وقد جاءت شهادة أبي فراج الملطي في كتابه " مختصر الدول " مطابقة لما كتبه ابن القفطي تمام المطابقة .*
*3-     كما جاء في شهادة عبد اللطيف البغدادي في كتابه " الإفادة والاعتبار في الأمور المشاهدة والحوادث المعاينة بأرض مصر " عند كلامه عن الإسكندرية أن " دار العلم التي بناها خلفاء الإسكندر ، كان فيها خزانة الكتب التي أحرقها عمرو بن العاص بإذن من الخليفة عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه ".*
*4-     كما أن المقريزي ، ذلك المؤرخ العربي ، كانت شهادته مطابقة تمام المطابقة لشهادة عبد اللطيف البغدادي .*











*وقد راينا كيف وضع عمرو بن العاص نظام تقسيم بيوت الإسكندرية وقصورها على أساس أن كل من أخذ منزلاً صار له ولعائلته ، ورأينا كيف ازداد تنازع الجنود على هذه المساكن التي بلغت اكثر من أربعة آلاف قصر ، فكان الرجل يأتي المنزل الذي فيه صاحبه فيحتله . ولمنع الخلافات وضع عمرو قاعدة مؤداها أن يركز الرجل رمحه في الدار التي يختارها فتصير ملكاً له دون غيره . ولكن هذا النظام لم يضع حداً للنزاعات الشديدة ، فكان الرجل العربي يدخل الدار فيركز رمحه في منزل منها ، ثم يأتي الآخر فيركز رمحه في جزء آخر من الدار ، فكانت الدار تكون لقبيلتين أو أكثر ( ابن عبد الحكم : فتوح مصر ) .*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 أغسطس 2012)

*وقد ورد فى الباب التاسع والثلاثين من كتاب " نهاية الرتبة فى طلب الحسبة " السالف الذكر بالصفحتين 106 ، 107 حرفياً :*
*" لا يصح عقد الذمة إلاّ من الإمام ، أو ممن يفوض اليه الإمام ، ولا تعقد الذمة إلاّ لمن له كتاب او شبه كتاب من الكفار كاليهود والنصارى والمجوس . وأما غير هؤلاء ممن لا كتاب لهم ولا شبه كتاب كالمشركين وعبدة الاوثان ومن ارتد عن الإسلام ، ومن اظهر الزندقة والإلحاد ، فلا يجوز له عقد الذمة ، ولا يقرون على ما هم عليه ، ولا يقبل منهم غير الإسلام .*
*وينبغي أن يشترط عليهم ما شرطه عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه في كتاب الجزية الذي كتب لأهل الذمة ، ويؤخذ بلبس الغيار ( وهو الملبوس الذي يميز به أهل الذمة عن المسلمين ) ، فإن كان يهودياً وضع على كتفه خيطاً أحمر أو أصفر ، وإن كان نصرانياً شد في وسطه زناراً     ( أي حزام يشده القبطي في وسطه ) وعلّق في عنقه صليباً ، وإن كانت إمراة لبست خفين أحدهما أبيض والآخر أسود ، وإذا عبر الذمي إلى الحماّم ينبغي أن يكون فى عنقه طوق من حديد أو من نحاس أو رصاص ليتميز به عن غيره . ويمنعهم المحتسب من ركوب الخيل وحمل السلاح والتقلد بالسيوف . وإذا ركبوا البغال ركبوها بالأكف عرضاً من جانب واحد ( اى يجعل قدميه كليهما فى ناحية واحدة وليس كل قدم فى ناحية ) . ولا يرفعون بنيانهم عن بنيان المسلمين . ولا يتصدرون فى المجالس ، ولا يزاحمون المسلمين فى الطرقات ، بل يلجأون الى أضيق الطرقات . ولا يُبدأونهم بالسلام . ولا يُرَّحب بهم فى المجالس . ويشترط المحتسب عليهم ضيافة من مر بهم من  المسلمين . وإنزالهم فى بيوتهم وكنائسهم . ويمنعون من اظهار الخمر والجهر بالتوارة والانجيل وضرب الناقوس . ومن إظهار اعيادهم ورفع الصوت على موتاهم . فجميع ذلك اشترطه عليهم عمر بن الخطاب رضى الله عنه فى كتابه . فيراعى المحتسب احوالهم فى جميع ذلك ويجبرهم عليه .*
*ويأخذ منهم الجزية على قدر طبقاتهم – على الفقير المُعيل ديناراً وعلى المتوسط دينارين والغنى أربعة دنانير – عند رأس الحول . فإذا جاء المحتسب أو العامل لأخذ الجزية أقامه بين يديه ( اى القبطى ) . ثم لطمه بيده على صفحة عنقه . ويقول له " أَدَّ الجزية يا كافر " ، ويخرج القبطى يده من جيبه مطبوقة على الجزية ، فيعطيها له بذلة وانكسار . ويشترط المحتسب عليهم مع الجزية إلتزام أحكام الاسلام . فإن امتنع القبطى عن لزوم الاحكام ، او قاتل المسلمين ، او زنا بمسلمة ، أو أصابها بإسم نكاح ، او فتن مسلما عن دينه ، او قطع الطريق على مسلم ، او آوى المشركين أو دلهم على عورات المسلمين ، أو قتل مسلماً ، إنتقضت ذمته فى ذلك جميعاً ، وقُتل فى الحال . وغنم ماله فى أصح القولين . لان اهل الذمة قد شُرط عليهم الكف عن ذلك . فعلى المحتسب معرفة هذه الاشياء والزامهم بجميعها . والله اعلم " .*

*وجاء فى الصفحتين من 120 الى 122 من كتاب " نهاية الرتبة فى طلب الحسبة " السابق الاشارة اليه بعنوان " نسخة اشهاد على اهل الذمة " ما يلى حرفياً :*
*" أشهد عليه كل من فلان وفلان النصارى الملكيين ( اى الخلقيدونيين ) واليعاقبة ( اى غير الخلقيدونيين ) واليهود الربانيين والقرائين والسامرة ، شهود للإشهاد الشرعى انه قال : سألناكم الامان لأنفسنا وذرارينا وأموالنا وأهالينا وأهل ملتنا وشرطاً لكم على انفسنا ألاّ نحدث فى مدينتنا ولا فيما حولها ديراً او كنيسة ولا قلاية ولا صومعة لراهب ، ولا نجددها إذا خربت ،      ولا نحيى فيها ما كان منها فى خطط المسلمين ، ولا نمنع كنائسنا وأديرتنا ان ينزلها أحدٌ من المسلمين فى ليل او نهار ، وان نوسع ابوابها للمارة وابن السبيل ، وان ننزل مَن مرّ بنا من المسلمين ثلاثة ايام نطعمهم الضيافة ، ولا نعلم اولادنا القرآن ، ولا نظهر شركاً ، ولا ندعو اليه أحداً من المسلمين ، ولا نمنع أحداً من ذوى قربانا الدخول فى الاسلام إذا أراد ، وان نوقر المسلمين ، ونقوم لأكابرهم من مجالسنا إذا أراد واحد منهم الجلوس ، ولا نتشبه بهم فى شىء من ملبوسهم حتى العمامة والنعلين وفرق الشعر ، ولا نتكلم بكلامهم ، ولا نكتنى بكناهم ، ولا نركب السروج ، ولا نتقلد السيوف ، ولا نتخذ شيئاً من السلاح ، ولا نحمله ، ولا ننقش على خواتمنا بالعربية ، ولا نظهر بيع الخمر ، ولا نجزّ مقادم رؤوسنا ، وأن نلزم زيَّنا حيثما كنا ، وان نشد زنانيرنا على اوساطنا ، وألاّ نُظهر صلباننا وكتبنا فى شىء من مجالس المسلمين واسواقهم وطرقهم ، ولا نرفع اصواتنا بالقراءة فى كنائسنا ولا غيرها فى حضرة المسلمين ، ولا نخرج فى الشعانين والاعياد جميعاً ، ولا نرفع أصواتنا على موتانا ولا نظهر النيران معهم فى طرق المسلمين ولا أسواقهم ، ولا نجاورهم بموتانا ولا نتخذ من الرقيق من جرت عليه سهام المسلمين ولا نطلع عليهم فى منازلهم ، ولا نضرب أحداً من المسلمين ، وأن نلزم احكام حكامنا المسلمين فيما يجب علينا فى الشريعة ، ولا نحارب المسلمين ولا نعين عليهم بوجه من الوجوه .*
*وقد شرطنا لكم ذلك على انفسنا وعلى اهل ملتنا ، وقبلنا عليه الامان ، على ان تعطوننا ذمة الله وذمة المسلمين ألاّ يُكلف أحدٌ منا ما لا طاقة له به ، ولا غير ما شرط عليه ، ويُظلَم أحدٌ منا فى نفس ولا مال ولا عبد ولا اتباع ، وان من ظلم احداً منا كان على المسلمين رد المظلمة على  صاحبها .*
*ومن خالف ذلك منا فلا ذمة له ولا عهد ، وحلّ لكم ما يحل من أهل المعاندة والشقاق ، وسألوا ذلك لأنفسهم وأن يقروا على ما شرط عليهم ، على الحكم المشروع أعلاه ، بعد إشهاد كل منهم على نفسه في حال الصحة والسلامة ، فأقروا على ذلك سائلين راجين ، فمن نكث فإنما ينكث على نفسه ومن وفى نجا ، ومن يق الله يجعل له مخرجاً . وَفىَّ بذلك فلان . وَفىَّ الناسخ الفلانى مخرجاً .*


----------

